# G. Dufour Universal Milling Machine



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi all,
i was once again surfin' craigslist and found my newest addition to the arsenal
i'm into old and odd stuff, this one takes the cake!!!
she's going to need some work done to her. maybe a little(lot) more than a coat of paint and a clean up.
sometimes i'm too stupid or proud to back down

May i introduce you to Joy, my first universal milling machine.
She was manufactured in France for the USA market.
she's seen better days, looks like she got into a fight with an ugly stick and possibly got the ugly stick broken on her.
she doesn't feel sloppy but as all the equipment i seem to find , it needs a good cleaning. we'll start there....
her's a few pix for the interested






 the mill has a vertical milling head as well as horizontal milling machine features.

the vertical and horizontal spindles are NMTB40 taper. the machine came with a pile of tool holders but no cutters.
the owner also threw in a static converter he wasn't sure how to hook up.
the machine came out working claimed the second owner, but it is a three phase machine
and was never run by the second owner.










this mill has a universal table that can be skewed 60* from center axis (30*+ and 30* - from 90*)




it has rapid traverse functions on the vertical and crossfeed axes.

she is still at her old home, i'm planning to pick her up next week.
until then i'm doing research and collecting literature on the old girl.

one source that already has been helpful is a French Machinist Forum

http://www.usinages.com/forum.html

i was able to download  manual/ parts book after registering .

(Thanks Phil 916 for the information and link!!!!!)


thanks for looking and reading,
any resources or hints would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 28, 2014)

it looks like a very well made universal mill--and I really like the vertical head---I wish I had the vertical head for my universal mill---be sure and take pictures after cleaning it up---nice addition to your shop----Dave


----------



## LEEQ (Jul 28, 2014)

U Sir, Suck. I'm green with envy. I need one that comes with the skill to utilize all of it's capability. Have fun with it.)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 28, 2014)

Dave & Leeq
thanks)

i'll be spending a considerable amount of time translating French to English to read and understand the basic manual i was able to get.
perhaps a few of the functions i may never use for practical purposes but one never knows what the future may bring.

i believe it is better to have capability rather than wishing i had the capability.

thanks guys for reading!!!


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jul 28, 2014)

You have been doing pretty well lately

Looks like an interesting machine, enjoy! -J


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 29, 2014)

ho damn, that's an impressive machine! I'd definitely need to read a manual before trying out all those handles and levers  Looks like it just needs a good clean and oil and it'll be good to go..


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 29, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> ho damn, that's an impressive machine! I'd definitely need to read a manual before trying out all those handles and levers  Looks like it just needs a good clean and oil and it'll be good to go..



Thanks Tool-in the-box and mattthemuppet!!!

i haven't had a French class ever, i'm trying to learn French nomenclature on some old scanned images from a manual.
the manual was in pretty good shape but a little pixelazation occurred when printing out from the pdf file.
it's clear enough to read in most instances but some of the drawings aren't so good.
the manual looks like it was done by hand with the exception of a few stamps.
it's not what i would call a good manual , it lacks a lot of technical information.
but on the plus side the mechanical drawings are sufficient and detailed. they appear to be a copy of the draftsmen's work and show just about everything from the cut away view.

unfortunately, Joy is going to need a little more than cleaning.
there are some bearings that need to be replaced, i know this already.

i'll break my machine down and detail the operations i perform for those interested.

thanks to all for reading and commenting!!!


----------



## cjtoombs (Jul 29, 2014)

I think the AM/FM cassette player is a very unique option for a milling machine...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 29, 2014)

cjtoombs said:


> I think the AM/FM cassette player is a very unique option for a milling machine...





:rofl:,
the worst part is i didn't get the stereo in the deal !!!!:lmao:
the old owner snapped the pictures for me before i went to look at her.
the table was cleared when i arrived!
but you got me thinkin' and that's not always a good thing....:jester:


----------



## samthedog (Jul 30, 2014)

That Dufour follows the design lines of the Schaublin SV52:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/schaublinmiller/page6.html

I think you have scored a gem there.

Paul.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 31, 2014)

samthedog said:


> That Dufour follows the design lines of the Schaublin SV52:
> 
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/schaublinmiller/page6.html
> 
> ...




Thank you Paul!!!!




i have a worm gear that transmits power indirectly from the traversing motor that has seen better days.
it's not broken yet but it's pretty dang thin.
a couple pictures.





the steel gear (above) is still serviceable, the bronze gear, well... not so serviceable.






i'm open to parts sources or other means of getting this gear replaced
thanks in advance for the help!!!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Smudgemo (Jul 31, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i'm open to parts sources or other means of getting this gear replaced thanks in advance for the help!!!



Have you tried Boston Gear?  No personal experience with them, but a shop teacher suggested them for a metal version of the broken plastic gear that went on my previously owned Grizzly mill.  I've heard their name bandied about a bit, too.

Nice find.  Which list were you surfing and where'd you have to go to get it?

-Ryan


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 31, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> Have you tried Boston Gear?  No personal experience with them, but a shop teacher suggested them for a metal version of the broken plastic gear that went on my previously owned Grizzly mill.  I've heard their name bandied about a bit, too.
> 
> Nice find.  Which list were you surfing and where'd you have to go to get it?
> 
> -Ryan



Thanks Ryan for the suggestion of going to boston gear, i'll do some research...

on Craigslist, i usually type in the name of the piece of machinery spelled correctly and then i check for misspelled machinery as well
you'd be surprised how many interesting things i find misspelled or mislabeled.
I check all but the most remote california listings.
I got the mill from a guy who lives in Daly City.
i can't wait to bring her home but i'll have to wait until next week for that...


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 9, 2014)

That appears to be a double lead screw, making the worm gear a tad trickier to hob. The helix angle is steeper. If Boston can't help, look at Martin. If not them, let me know. I have some other sources.


----------



## Gary Ayres (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow - what a great looking machine! Looking forward to seeing it develop.

I'm realising that I have met another milling machine obssessive!

Wish they fell into my lap like they do yours  ) .

Cheers,

gary


----------



## FB29 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i haven't had a French class ever, i'm trying to learn French nomenclature on some old scanned images from a manual.



Hi Ulma,

 Looks to be a nice machine ) !. If you face some difficulties in translation I am eager to support you as much as I can ).

 Best regards,
 FB29


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 6, 2014)

gorgeous machine!!
Have you made any chips yet?

Daryl
MN


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Daryl,
Thank you, she is just great isn't she!!!
Yes she had made some test cuts on some aluminum and steel.
the traversing gear system has been removed from the mill, so all table and knee movements are manual for the time being. i have an oil leak at the drive gear for the collapse-able driveshaft that drives the table feeds.
luckily the seals and bearings are standard metric and easily obtainable.
i have the replacement seal, but have not got into the project yet.
it's gonna be messy and i would like to devote more than an hour at a time to make things right.
kinda the story of my life, too many projects- not enough free time for the near future.

i'll be sure to post pictures of future operations
thanks for reading and commenting!!!
mike)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 6, 2014)

FB29 said:


> Hi Ulma,
> 
> Looks to be a nice machine ) !. If you face some difficulties in translation I am eager to support you as much as I can ).
> 
> ...




Thank You very much FB29!!!
i'm going to need all the help i can get finding parts!!!
mike)


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 7, 2014)

Great looking machine. :thumbzup3:

Do you plan to get it up & running or do a full frame up restoration?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Mark,
thank you,
from my initial observations, i'm leaning towards putting her back to work for the time being.
i have run her for testing purposes and have not heard cause for alarm.
if accuracy or necessity dictates a full scrape job, then so be it.
if i have my choice, i'll get to have some fun playing with it before i rip it all apart.
if she can get a couple paying jobs to offset the costs before teardown, that would be great!!!


----------



## Gary Ayres (Dec 12, 2014)

Mike -

I also know a bit of French. Not fluent, but I get by. Technical French is doubly tricky, but am always willing to try (and I know a few people who are way better than I am).

Google translate might also be helpful...?

Cheers,

gary


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 12, 2014)

Gary Ayres said:


> Mike -
> 
> I also know a bit of French. Not fluent, but I get by. Technical French is doubly tricky, but am always willing to try (and I know a few people who are way better than I am).
> 
> ...



Hi Gary,
i know your meaning with "Technical French", google translate has left a lot to be desired.
luckily, a couple members of the French Machine Forum- Usinages have been very helpful in translating colloquial greetings and phrases for me when google gives me a strange translation that i know is wrong for the context of the phrase.  
It's challenging, but anything worth doing usually doesn't come easy for me :lmao:
thanks Gary!!


----------



## Gary Ayres (Dec 13, 2014)

More than welcome! Let me know if I can be of help.

g


----------



## carlquib (Apr 2, 2016)

A few pictures of my G.DUFOUR F51 universal milling machine. 













Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Brian,
thanks for posting the pictures! 
she's prettier than Joy,

i may hit you up to make a tracing of the O/A support, or maybe some dimensions.
i may need to make one, i'm not having luck finding parts for the old girl.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 2, 2016)

She's gorgeous!
I'm going to need to learn more about these. 
How often have you used the Universal feature? 

Daryl 
MN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlquib (Apr 2, 2016)

I use it on a fairly regular basis.  It is more rigid than my Bridgeport, plus it has power feed on all axis.  I just need to do a little work on it.  I have some oil leaks that are annoying. It is on my list to restore next winter.  

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## fuzzywayne (May 13, 2016)

I just traded for one of these, dufour 51 with the high speed head. Don't have the horizontal attachments and I can't really find info on the high speed head.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 14, 2016)

hi fuzzywayne,
nice score on the Dufour! 
welcome to the (small) club!
parts and info are like hen's teeth, but i have a little info on them.
if you email me at ulmadoc@gmail.com i can provide you with a PDF of the manual i was able to download.
the manual is in French, it is detailed and the parts exploded views are very accurate as well.
i hope it may be of service to you.


----------



## carlquib (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi fuzzywayne, there isn't a lot to know about the head, but if you have questions ask away.   Make sure it has oil in it and put it to work.  Mine is basically a speed doubler.  I need to put new seals in mine.  When I use it it slings a lovely ring of oil splatter on everything around it.  

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## DaveInMi (Aug 26, 2016)

I have one too.  Rapid traverse is missing on mine.  I replaced the 3-phase motor with single phase.  I've had it over 15 years.  Generally, I use it with the vertical head and use the Atlas for horizontal or small stuff. I'm quite pleased with it.  I may have an English language manual.  I have not looked at it in a while.  I'll check if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 26, 2016)

DaveInMi said:


> I have one too.  Rapid traverse is missing on mine.  I replaced the 3-phase motor with single phase.  I've had it over 15 years.  Generally, I use it with the vertical head and use the Atlas for horizontal or small stuff. I'm quite pleased with it.  I may have an English language manual.  I have not looked at it in a while.  I'll check if anyone is interested.


Hi Dave,
thanks for looking at the thread!
i would love to get a copy of the manual in english.
we can speak more about some sort of arrangement, if you would be so kind as to email me
ulmadoc@gmail.com
i'd be in your debt.
thank you


----------



## COLCHESTER32 (Sep 3, 2016)

DaveInMi said:


> I have one too.  Rapid traverse is missing on mine.  I replaced the 3-phase motor with single phase.  I've had it over 15 years.  Generally, I use it with the vertical head and use the Atlas for horizontal or small stuff. I'm quite pleased with it.  I may have an English language manual.  I have not looked at it in a while.  I'll check if anyone is interested.


Hi Dave
I have received a french language copy of the Dufour No 53 manual from Ulma Doctor 4 months ago
but due to health reasons have not made any progress with getting the mill up and running.
I would love to obtain an english version of the manual, also I would like to know what size
single phase motor you fitted and any problems you had with switch gear and wiring.
I can be contacted at "gladstone21@talktalk.net"and look forward to hearing from you.
Best regards
Hugo


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks like a super strength mill . With a name like dufore she has to be. Those type machines are a small shop owners dream or a nightmare. Of course I'd love to have one. Hope it's an easy fix to get her humming along throwing chips ten feet away into a barrel . I'm looking at her with admiration looks well made for sure. I'd love to have rapid traverse on all axis,s. Good luck with your new baby, be careful moving her she's heavy.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank You Silverbullet, she is a beast.
the thread is a couple years old but found new life.
as a matter of fact i stoned and scraped the high spots from Y axis ways today.
the previous owners were not kind to the poor old girl.
the machine was ran with water based coolant at some point in her life or poorly oiled- probably both 
it took a couple days total work to stone and scrape the dings, but the end result was much smoother operation.
than you for taking the time to look!


----------



## DaveInMi (Sep 15, 2016)

Colchester32,  I emailed you some pictures a week or so ago.  Did you get them?


----------



## DaveInMi (Sep 15, 2016)

Ulma Doctor, I lost your email address.  Your check arrived today.  Thank you very much.  ...Dave


----------



## core-oil (Sep 15, 2016)

Ulma,

Congratulations on your new machine,  In the past i have came across the occasional Dufour  milling machines in some of the sadly now extinct engineering works in South West Scotland,  They are a good machine, I think you should be able to bring her back to good health,  She is miles better than some of the modern crap of today,

Want to hear of you making chips  with it.


----------



## COLCHESTER32 (Sep 16, 2016)

DaveInMi said:


> Colchester32,  I emailed you some pictures a week or so ago.  Did you get them?


Hi Dave
Sorry for not replying earlier, yes thank you I received the photos
and they are very useful.
We tried to power up the mill this afternoon but no power so maybe
I will have to fit a single phase motor, looks good in the photo.
Best regards Hugo


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 17, 2016)

core-oil said:


> Ulma,
> 
> Congratulations on your new machine,  In the past i have came across the occasional Dufour  milling machines in some of the sadly now extinct engineering works in South West Scotland,  They are a good machine, I think you should be able to bring her back to good health,  She is miles better than some of the modern crap of today,
> Want to hear of you making chips  with it.


Thank you very much Dan!
i agree she is very solid and well built!
she is slowly taking shape!
i got an oil leak sealed and i'm almost ready to put the 11 qts of ISO 100 oil in the gear box!
always good to hear from you!
all the best!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 17, 2016)

DaveInMi said:


> Ulma Doctor, I lost your email address.  Your check arrived today.  Thank you very much.  ...Dave


Thank you very much Dave for the effort and for the manual!!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 23, 2016)

Here is a scan of a partially translated electrical schematic


----------



## COLCHESTER32 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi Mike
Thanks for this,very helpful. Rewired the 3 phase into the machine yesterday,
have got power to the 110 volt transformer via the two fuses above it, can start all
the motors by manually closing the contactors. Looks like I have no power on the switch
side, the diagram shows 3 fuses u v w but I cannot find these. Can you direct me
in the right direction to find these please.
Best regards Hugo


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 27, 2016)

U, V, &  W are 3 phase motor protection fuses
they are on the control panel on my machine near the contactors


----------



## COLCHESTER32 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> U, V, &  W are 3 phase motor protection fuses
> they are on the control panel on my machine near the contactors




Hi Mike and Dave
Thanks for all the info, I am now up and running-see photo.
The main problem turned out to be the fuse box for the transformer, poor contact so although it
was showing output voltage /110v/24v/6v it would not power the 24 volt [must be UK spec]
relays in the contactors. Also what threw me was no wires to the 110 volt side of the transformer,
only 24 and 6 volts.
All the power feeds are working OK but the fast feed clutches need some attention.
I made up a large fly cutter using an old car flywheel onto a 40int fitting and the finish on the
Subaru cylinder head is excellent. More cleaning and oiling to do and this should be a
Rolls Royce machine.
Best regards Hugo


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 31, 2016)

COLCHESTER32 said:


> Hi Mike and Dave
> Thanks for all the info, I am now up and running-see photo.
> The main problem turned out to be the fuse box for the transformer, poor contact so although it
> was showing output voltage /110v/24v/6v it would not power the 24 volt [must be UK spec]
> ...



Hi Hugo,
i'm very happy to see that she's running again!
nice work!


----------



## DaveInMi (Nov 3, 2016)

That's fantastic!


----------



## dylan_brunt (Sep 30, 2017)

hello all. i bought a dufour milling machine about  2 years ago. its been sitting in storage for the 2 years. i recently bought a house and will be setting it up! im really hoping you guys are still on this site. i am looking for a manual for this machine. and help would be greatly appreciated. my email is dylan_brunt@hotmail.com. thanks!!


----------



## carlquib (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi Dylan, any pictures of your mill?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel_geek (Feb 18, 2019)

Dylan did you ever get your mill up and running?  Any luck on the books?  here are pics of mine. 









						Help me identify this mill.
					

I have a chance to get this mill beyond cheap but I want to find out more about it before the road trip.  Anybody recognize it? Thanks! Mark




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




 I hope to get it fired up this week.  

Thanks,
Mark


----------

